# ما هى الهندسة الطبية



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

الهندسة الطبية​
. ُتعرف الهندسة الطبية الحيوية بأنها التخصص العلمي الذي يطبق مبادئ وطرائق مستمدة من الهندسة والعلوم والتقانة لفهم وتعريف وحل المسائل والمشاكل ذات الصفة الحيوية أو الطبية. يتمركز برنامج الهندسة الطبية الحيوية حول الإلكترونيات الطبية التي تتعامل مع قياس ومعالجة الإشارات الطبية. كما تتعامل مع الأجهزة الطبية الخاصة بأغراض التشخيص والمراقبة والعلاج. ومن ثم يهدف البرنامج إلى تخريج مهندسين ذوي تدريب راقٍ في مجالات الهندسة الطبية الحيوية وذوي إلمام كافٍ بالعلوم الطبية الحيوية.

يعمل خريجو هذا التخصص في المجالات التالية:


 كمختصين في أجهزة الطبية وخبراء في الإلكترونيات الطبية وتطبيقات المحساب في الطب
 كمهندسي عيادات يمكنهم أداء الواجبات الهندسية التي تتطلبها وحدات العناية الطبية، ويمكنهم التعاون 
 مع أطباء لتصميم وتنفيذ البرامج اللازمةلرفع مستوى العناية الطبية. 

 كمهندسين كهربائيين معنيين بالأجهزة والقياس والتحكم ومعالجة الإشارات.
 تصميم وتطوير المعدات و الأنظمة الطبية 
 تحضير خطط لحاجات المستشفيات من المعدات الطبية الحيوية
 كتابة المواصفات المحددة للمعدات الطبية
 القيام باختبار القبول
 القيام بختبار الأمان ، الموازنة ( مثل التصفير) ، و إدارة المعدات الطبية
 إعطاء نصائح تقنية و التدريب التقني للممرضات و المعالجين الفيزيئيين
 البحث عن الأفكار الجديدة لتسحين آداء المنتجات الطبية الحيوية
 المساعدة في البحث الطبي
 قد يتطلب منك العمل مع مجموعة تتكون مع عديد مجالات الهندسة من مثل : الكيميائية و الكهربائية و الصناعية و 
 الميكانيكية ، و تم الإضافة لها أيضاً مهندسي الكمبيوتر

 العمل مع الكتاب التقنيين لعمل وثائق و أدلة تبين طرق استخدام و صيانة المعدات الطبية


----------



## Amr El Geuoshy (9 أغسطس 2006)

مقرارات الهندسة الطبية​ 
_
_مبادئ الهندسة الطبية: 
مجالات نشاط الهندسة الطبية. البحث، التطوير والتصميم لمشاكل الهندسة الطبية. تشخيص المرض والتطبيقات العلاجية. نمذجة القوالب والنظم المتكاملة. الأساسيات الفيزيائية، الكيميائية والحيوية للقياسات الطبية.المجسات الخاصة بالحركة والقوة والضغط والتدفق والحرارة، الجهد الحيوي، التركيب الكيميائي لسوائل الجسم، وخواص المواد الحيوية. سلامة المريض.

الإشارات والأنظمة في الهندسة الطبية :
نماذج النظم الطبية. الطبيعة الغير محددة للإشارات الطبية، نظم وظائف الأعضاء والتحليل الكمي للإشارات الطبية. التحليل الإحصائي للبيانات القياسية. استجابة التردد للنظم والدوائر. التحويل من التناظري إلى الرقمي، نظام العينات، وتحليل الإشارات في الزمن المنفصل. مكبرات الإشارات الطبية، المرشحات، محللات الإشارات وأجهزة العرض. مصادر الطاقة للأجهزة الطبية، الخبرات المعملية والحسابية والتطبيقات الطبية. 


أجهزة الهندسة الطبية: 
السلامة الكهربائية والاحتياطات اللازمة في التطبيقات الطبية. تخطيط القلب، التحليل الرقميوالتناظري لإشارات تخطيط القلب، قياس ضغط الدم، صوت القلب وتدفق الدم وحجم الدم. التحليل الإحصائي لقياسات نبضات القلب وضغط الدم. قياسات التنفس الأساسية، مبادئ الأجهزة المخبرية. مشروع فصلي.

نظم التصوير الطبي: 
المبادئ الفيزيائية للتصوير الطبي والنظم الطبية: نظم التصوير بالأشعة السينية والأشعة فوق التأثيرات البيولوجية لكل .(MRI) صوتية، التصوير النووي والتصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي ،(CT) تقنية. مبادئ إعادة البناء التوموغرافي: التوموغرافي الحسابي للأشعة السينية .(SPECT) والتوموغرافي الحسابي ذو الفوتون الأحادي المشع ،(PET) التوموغرافي الموضعي المشع.

مقدمة في الأجهزة العلاجية والتعويضية: 
مفاهيم العلاج وإعادة التأهيل والتعويض والمساندة. التأثيرات العلاجية للتيار الكهربائي. أمثلة على الأجهزة المألوفة: منظم ضربات القلب وجهاز إنعاش القلب. المساندات الحسية والتواصلية، المستحثات العصبية العضلية. أجهزة العلاج الطبيعي، الأجهزة الجراحية الكهربائية. التطبيقات الطبية لليزر. أجهزة التنفس الصناعي، الكلى الصناعية، العناية بالمواليد الجدد، العلاج بالمواد المشعة السلامة والمعولية والصيانة في منشآت الرعاية الصحية تعريف السلامة. السلامة الكهربائية، السلامة الغازية والسلامة من الحرائق. كيفية توفير بيئة آمنة للمريض، وللإطار الطبي والملحقات الطبية. المعولية في مرافق الرعاية الصحية. تدريب المستخدمين للاستعمال السليم للأجهزة. 

تطبيقات الحاسب في الهندسة الطبية:
تقسيم تطبيقات الحاسبات في مجال الهندسة الطبية، التقنيات والأدوات المتاحة: الطاقات العتادية والبرمجية في الحاسب. أمثلة لبعض التطبيقات المختارة: نظام السجلات الطبية، نظام معلومات الصيدلية والمختبرات، نظام الأعمال المكتبية، نظام مساند في اتخاذ القرار في التحليل الإكلينيكي، الأجهزة المحسابية التشخيصية والعلاجية.

إدارة النظم الطبية: 
مسئوليات المهندس الطبي العامل في مرافق الرعاية الصحية. القوانين والمعايير والتنظيمات التي تحكم أعمال المندسة الإكلينيكية. إعداد المواصفات وتقييم العروض. تصميم وترتيب المنشآت الطبية. اختيار الأجهزة وتقييمها. 

بالاضافة الى مادتين اعتقد انها من مواد الطب :وراثة سيتولوجية و علم وظائف الاعضاء للهندسة الطبية


التخصصات البحثية :

 هندسة النظم والتحكم ونمذجة النظم الحيوية الطبية. 
 نظم المعلوماتية الطبية والذكاء الإصطناعى. 
 معالجة الإشارات الحيوية الطبية. 
 معالجة الصور الطبية. 
 الإلكترونيات والأجهزة والقياسات الطبية. 
 الميكانيكا الحيوية والتأهيل. 
 الهندسة الإكلينيكية.
 
الرجاء التواصل من خلال الملتقى لتعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ العزيز Amr

مجهود كبير اعانك الله . وتسلم وما قصرت .

تحية حب واعتزاز متمنين لك دوام الصحة والموفقية .

احسنت وبارك الله بك . وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .

وننتظر جديدك ومشاركاتك الرائعة .

البغدادي


----------



## م.أبوعبد الكريم (10 أغسطس 2006)

جززاك الله خيررر

لقد اوضحت الكثيررر من المعلوومات الغائبه عنااا

شكرررا لك اخي


----------



## أبو موئل (20 فبراير 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## ryrewhre (9 مارس 2012)

,lunettes raybanOn Thursday, Senator Clinton held a meeting with retired generals, admirals and other military officers in Washington, who said they are supporting her because of her foreign policy and national security experience. Clinton had words of praise for her Republican opponent, Senator John McCain for his national security and foreign policy credentials,burberry, but took a hard swing at Obama.Senator Barack Obama says his rival, Senator Clinton's "very negative attacks" played a role in Clinton's election wins earlier this week,Lunettes De Soleil, wins which have pumped new life into her faltering campaign.Democratic Senators Barack Obama and Hillary Clinton are attacking each other on their foreign policy and national security credentials,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban, as both candidates brace for a long and grueling battle for their party's presidential nomination. Senator Clinton met Thursday in Washington with a group of military leaders who are supporting her campaign to discuss Afghanistan and other national security challenges. VOA Correspondent Cindy Saine reports from Washington. "Today I am announcing a new strategy, one that is both smart and tough,burberry soldes, that uses all of the tools in our arsenal to win the war in Afghanistan,burberry," she said. "We can no longer relegate Afghanistan to the bottom of our priority list.""Was she handling crises during this period of time? My sense was 'No'," said Barack Obama.The 46-year-old senator from Illinois stressed that he still leads in the all-important overall delegate count, and targeted Senator Clinton's claim that she is more experienced on foreign policy because of her eight years in the White House as the wife of former President Bill Clinton. "Look I have said Senator McCain will bring a lifetime of experience to the campaign,louboutin pas cher, I will bring a lifetime of experience,louboutin, and Senator Obama will bring a speech he made in 2002," said Hillary Clinton.Clinton referred to a speech Obama made in 2002 opposing any U.S. invasion of Iraq. He often cites his opposition to the Iraq war as proof that his judgment on life and death security matters is better than Clinton's,ray ban, who voted for a resolution authorizing military action against Iraq. By Cindy Saine Washington 06 March 2008Clinton said she would ask the United States' NATO allies to take greater responsibility for training the Afghan National Army,burberry soldes, and hold a summit level meeting to revitalize international support for Afghanistan's long-term reconstruction. She said she would also end what she termed President Bush's "one dimensional" Pakistan policy. Clinton told the military leaders if she is elected president, she would pay a lot more attention to Afghanistan,Lunettes de Soleil Prada, calling it the "forgotten frontline" in the war on terror. 相关的主题文章： Photo of Mercury's surface [or] around '64 despite gunfire and election irregularities


----------



## mohabd28eg (10 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود الرائع حقا


----------

